# Vintage Bike Ride



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about starting a monthly vintage bicycle ride in Mass. And maybe hitting some of the other New England states. Anyone in the area interested in doing this? The Cyclone Coaster rides on the west coast are cool, and a lot of fun. Even if we did one ride to see how it goes. Maybe do the Cape Cod Canal bike path. Up and back, and get some lunch. Any ideas?

   Catfish


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in NY, I know of 3 of us for sure that would be more thin will to come and ride.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> I am in NY, I know of 3 of us for sure that would be more thin will to come and ride.




Great! I'll keep you posted. Catfish


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in, and I know Joe from Rehoboth and Todd from Bristol, RI have both expressed an interest in getting a ride together in the past.  Damn - today's weather would have been perfect.  

I took everything for a spin this afternoon.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 8, 2012)

We have to put something together on the east coast. The west coast has everything cool. We need something out hear now. I bet it will be a nice suprize on how many people you can get.


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> We have to put something together on the east coast. The west coast has everything cool. We need something out hear now. I bet it will be a nice suprize on how many people you can get.




We'll have to keep spreding the word. It's nice to see that these is some intrest in doing this.   Catfish


----------



## Bluebird55 (Jan 8, 2012)

You can count on three more from NJ.... Also jealous of the Cyclone Coaster Ride. I agree with everyone else we need a cruise-ride on the EC..


----------

